# Ok - where do I start?



## Guest (Jul 9, 1999)

Hi guys! I'm a visitor from the IBS board, as I'm beginning to think I have Fibro too. I've had two 'bad days' in a row - terrible achiness and joints and sometimes muscles. I've been through this before and when it's bad I say I'm going to the doctor. I've just been afraid to bring up fibro - thinking he'll think I'm self-diagnosing,or a kook. Know what I mean? I'm not a kook!! Thankfully my internist is wonderful about the IBS - maybe I'll just bite the bullet and go. Any advice? Any good websites I should visit to help me self-diagnose? My pain and aches are today mainly knees, chest (off and on, have had this for years), legs, sometimes arms, neck. When these hit I feel like I'm coming down with a bad flu (which I never get!) enough for now. karen r------------------


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

A Rheumatologist would be the physician of choice to go to diagnos fibro. Med-help.com has a fibro page. It took a while for me to get to it, and download, but it was a helpful site. There are many others; just type Fibromyalgia in and go to start your search. Good luck karenr and let us know what's happening.------------------


----------

